# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Diskriminimi pozitiv

## Smth_Poetic

Nocionin diskriminimi pozitiv sot po e perdor per te drejtat e femres ne punesime . 
Sic e dime , femra ne punera te ndryshme paguhet me pak se mashkulli dhe ku faktor ndikon ne trajtimin e tyre si klase e dyte punetore. A ka ardh koha ku dhe femra te gezoje te njejten te drejte ne pagesa ashtu si dhe mashkulli?
Vendet skandinave po marrin nje drejtim radikal rreth kesaj ceshtjeje. Po i detyrojne kompanite te punesojne me shume femra , per arsye qe kjo disbalance ne pagesa te zgjidhet njehere e mire. Prandaj ky hap quhet ndryshe dikriminim POZITIV. 

Si mendoni ju rreth ketij problemi shoqeror?

----------


## -BATO-

Për mendimin tim është e gabuar të detyrosh pronarët që të mos bëjnë diferencime në paga ose t'i detyrosh se cilët duhet të marrin në punë. 

Pronarët e dinë vetë se cilët janë më të aftë në punë dhe cilët meritojnë të paguhen më tepër.

.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Për mendimin tim është e gabuar të detyrosh pronarët që të mos bëjnë diferencime në paga ose t'i detyrosh se cilët duhet të marrin në punë. 
> 
> Pronarët e dinë vetë se cilët janë më të aftë në punë dhe cilët meritojnë të paguhen më tepër.
> 
> .


Cfare ka te bej kjo me ceshtjen qe po trajton tema? Sipas teje femra duhet te rrije ne shtepi te rrisi femijet e tu, keshtu qe nuk besoj se eshte per ty kjo teme.

Kjo teme me kujtoi dicka qe lexova para ca ditesh rreth gabimeve qe femrat bejne ne "zyre" dhe nje prej tyre ishte pranimi i rrogave me te uleta. Sipas ketij artikulli: "Femrat ndjejne nevojen qe ta fitojne pagesen me te larte, ndersa burrat besojne se ata meritojne nje pagese me te larte." Nqs nje femer e di se sa vlen, atehere nuk ka pse t'i dridhet qerpiku fare kur te kerkoje nje rroge me te larte. Mendoj se femrat jane shume here me agresive ne ditet e sotme rreth kesaj ceshtjeje se me pare.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Për mendimin tim është e gabuar të detyrosh pronarët që të mos bëjnë diferencime në paga ose t'i detyrosh se cilët duhet të marrin në punë. 
> 
> Pronarët e dinë vetë se cilët janë më të aftë në punë dhe cilët meritojnë të paguhen më tepër.
> 
> .


Je jashte teme o bato. 
Nuk po detyron njeri pronarin sa ta paguaje punetorin .Thjesht po kerkohet qe gjinite me profesione te njejta , te paguhen njesoj .

----------


## -BATO-

> Për mendimin tim është e gabuar të detyrosh pronarët që të mos bëjnë diferencime në paga ose t'i detyrosh se cilët duhet të marrin në punë.
> 
> Pronarët e dinë vetë se cilët janë më të aftë në punë dhe cilët meritojnë të paguhen më tepër.


Poetik, jam plotësisht brenda temës dhe me diferencim page e kam fjalën për gjinitë me profesione të njëjta, ndërsa atë me të kuqe po e sqaroj. Unë nuk jam në dijeni të ligjit që duan të bëjnë, po në qoftë se ti i detyron pronarët që t'u rrisin pagën grave, atëherë ata mund të mos i marrin në punë, kështu që unë besoj se ligji do t'i detyrojë pronarët që krahas rritjes së pagës, të mos i largojnë gratë nga puna ose të marrin punëtorë nga të dyja gjinitë në numër të barabartë.

Besoj se do të jetë i ngjashëm me ligjin e kuotave raciale, ku vendet e punës nuk jepen në bazë të aftësive, po në bazë të racës. 

Unë mendoj se meshkujt në punë janë më të aftë dhe japin më shumë rendiment, kështu që e shoh të arsyeshme që ata të paguhen më shumë, megjithatë, nuk kam gjë kundër atyre që mendojnë të kundërtën. Secili ka mendimin e tij.

----------


## mia@

> Unë mendoj se meshkujt në punë janë më të aftë dhe japin më shumë rendiment, kështu që e shoh të arsyeshme që ata të paguhen më shumë, .


Varet.
 Ka profesione ku meshkujt jane me te afte, dhe e kunderta. Mua me pelqejne femrat se e marrin punen shume me seriozisht, ndersa meshkujt jane me indiferenta. 
Ajo qe i ''ul'' pike femres per te fituar vendin e punes eshte se ajo nuk eshte e disponueshme po aq sa mashkulli te punoje me orar te zgjatur apo te jete e disponueshme ne cdo kohe qe t'a therrasin, te udhetoje per arsye pune,  kjo per arsye se ka detyrime te tjera ndaj familjes. 
Kjo ben qe dhe puna qe do beje ajo aty, te jete e nje veshtiresie me te vogel sesa nje mashkull qe ka edhe veshtiresi pune jashte ambjenteve te zyrave. Nese bejne te dy te njejten gje atehere nuk ka pse mashkulli te paguhet me shume vetem se eshte mashkull. 
Ketu ne Usa kur te rrisin rrogen te thone, mos e diskuto me koleget e tjere se hap debate. Pra dihet qe pagesa ndryshon ne baze te kualifikimeve te ndryshme qe ka secili, eksperiences ne pune, dhe mjaft e rendesishme se sa produktiv  eshte.

----------


## ChuChu

fatkqesisht jam me ate qe thote bato se meshkujt kane me teper rendiment ne pune se jane me te focusuar dhe driven, edhe pse femrat kane zgjuaresine naturale. 

gjithashtu, ketu ne ny, e di mire qe shume kompanira jane reluctant te marrin femra, per shkak te sexual harassment suits. njoh plot kompanira qe kane patur raste te tilla, dhe kam shume te njohur qe kur kane pozicione te hapura pune (ne finance), nuk i konsiderojne fare resumete e femrave. me thoshte nje i njohuri im (ne finance) qe nese nje femer e heq nga puna per paaftesi, ajo do gjeje menyren te te hedhe ne gjyq per sexual harassment. me nje fjale, kane frike, lemeri nga femrat. lol. E theksoj ne finance, se aty e di qe ka me teper nga keto raste. 
Ndaj femrat i vene neper punera "femrash" neper back offices, si psh HR a administrate, ku normalisht dhe pagat jane me pak.

ja dhe ish-bankierja qe hodhi ne gjyq citigroup ngaqe pretendon ta kene hequr nga puna se ishte "too sexy". keto lloj femrash u mbyllin rrugen femrave te tjera. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/...up_just_c.html

----------


## mia@

> me thoshte nje shoku im (ne finance) qe nese nje femer e heq nga puna per paaftesi, ajo do gjeje menyren te te hedhe ne gjyq per sexual harassment. me nje fjale, kane frike, lemeri nga femrat. lol. E theksoj ne finance, se aty e di qe ka me teper nga keto raste. 
> Ndaj femrat i vene neper punera "femrash" neper back offices, si psh HR a administrate, ku normalisht dhe pagat jane me pak.


Me kujtove njeren qe e akuzoi nje kolegun  e vet se ashtu sic ishte me nerva nuk i pelqeu menyra se si e thirri ai. E thirri shkurt i shkreti sic e therriste gjithmone kur punonin, por ne ate moment asaj nga inati nuk i pelqeu dhe preferoi ta quante harassment. U be i shkreti dyll i verdhe kur e akuzoi ajo debilja. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jam dakort qe femrat duhet te paguhen njesoj si meshkujt.
"Por per ti diskriminuar pozitivisht,duhen futur ne pune gjithe diten"

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Poetik, jam plotësisht brenda temës dhe me diferencim page e kam fjalën për gjinitë me profesione të njëjta, ndërsa atë me të kuqe po e sqaroj. Unë nuk jam në dijeni të ligjit që duan të bëjnë, po në qoftë se ti i detyron pronarët që t'u rrisin pagën grave, atëherë ata mund të mos i marrin në punë, kështu që unë besoj se ligji do t'i detyrojë pronarët që krahas rritjes së pagës, të mos i largojnë gratë nga puna ose të marrin punëtorë nga të dyja gjinitë në numër të barabartë.


Me shpetoi ajo pjesa qe nenvizove me te kuqe,faji im.
Ska sesi mos ti marrin grate ne pune sepse krahu punetor i grave ka nje impakt te madh ne ekonomi .Eshte e paimagjinueshme sektori privat te ndermarri nje hap te tille. Ne fakt po ndodh e kunderta . Ne nje survey ketu ne angli , u pa qe grate punesoheshin me shume sepse ato paguheshin pak , e keshtu qe kompania nxirrte fitim te madh me femrat. Mirepo , a eshte kjo gje e drejte?
A duhet pare femra si dicka me e ulet se mashkulli kur te dyja gjinite ofrojne servis te njellojte? 
Ketu po mundohemi te perqendrohemi.




> Besoj se do të jetë i ngjashëm me ligjin e kuotave raciale, ku vendet e punës nuk jepen në bazë të aftësive, po në bazë të racës.


Ndonjehere edhe diskriminimi racial eshte pozitiv. Shembull per kete kemi afriken e jugut.




> Unë mendoj se meshkujt në punë janë më të aftë dhe japin më shumë rendiment, kështu që e shoh të arsyeshme që ata të paguhen më shumë, megjithatë, nuk kam gjë kundër atyre që mendojnë të kundërtën. Secili ka mendimin e tij.


Me te afte!! Me me shume rendiment!!
Keto jane thjesht opinione , e opinioni svlen nqs nuk percillet me fakt.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> fatkqesisht jam me ate qe thote bato se meshkujt kane me teper rendiment ne pune se jane me te focusuar dhe driven, edhe pse femrat kane zgjuaresine naturale. 
> 
> gjithashtu, ketu ne ny, e di mire qe shume kompanira jane reluctant te marrin femra, per shkak te sexual harassment suits. njoh plot kompanira qe kane patur raste te tilla, dhe kam shume te njohur qe kur kane pozicione te hapura pune (ne finance), nuk i konsiderojne fare resumete e femrave. me thoshte nje i njohuri im (ne finance) qe nese nje femer e heq nga puna per paaftesi, ajo do gjeje menyren te te hedhe ne gjyq per sexual harassment. me nje fjale, kane frike, lemeri nga femrat. lol. E theksoj ne finance, se aty e di qe ka me teper nga keto raste. 
> Ndaj femrat i vene neper punera "femrash" neper back offices, si psh HR a administrate, ku normalisht dhe pagat jane me pak.
> 
> ja dhe ish-bankierja qe hodhi ne gjyq citigroup ngaqe pretendon ta kene hequr nga puna se ishte "too sexy". keto lloj femrash u mbyllin rrugen femrave te tjera. 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/...up_just_c.html


Sexual harassment eshte nje fenomen qe ekziston bindshem ne sektorin punonjes. Eshte e vertete qe ka individe te cilet e perdorin si ofence per qellime oportuniste,ashtu sic ka dhe meshkuj qe perdorin loopholes te tjera per perfitime vetjake , por kjo sdo te thote se ky eshte shkaku te cilet i parandalon kompanite te punesojne me shume femra . Ne si meshkuj , e dime shume mire se nje femer atraktive behet objekt seksual nqs ndodhet ne ambjentet e punes. 
Ketu problemi nuk qendron me femrat , por me meshkujt.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> ne lidhje me temen: cdo lloj diskriminimi eshte i demshem per te gjithe


Gabim .
Ka diskriminime te cilat jane te dobishme. Ne jug te afrikes , para marrjes se pushtetit nga mandela , shumica e puneve te larta posedoheshin nga rraca e bardhe , packa se ne ate shtet perqidja e rraces se zeze eshte shumefishi me i larte. Kur e mori pushtetin mandela , ai filloi ti balanconte gjerat. Edhe pse nje i bardhe mund te ishte pak me i afte se i ziu ne nje pune te vecante , prape do i jepej mundesia me shume te ziut per tu punesuar , e kjo ishte dicka e mire per prosperitetin e atij vendi. Edhe vet te bardhet e afrikes se jugut e kane pohuar kete gje.

----------


## mario_kingu

Nje Pyetje kam ne cfare punesh se ka shum pun qe femrat paguhen me mire se meshkuj por ka edhe shum pun qe meshkujt marrin shum me mire se femrat

varet nga profesioni zanati etc etc 
nuk e di per shqiperin por vajzat qe njof ne usa shqiptare pagohen mire fare 
varet me se merem 

tani po te vesh pune shofere nje femer truck driver te bej miles sa do bej do lodhet kurse mashkulli uuuuuuuuu iken me shum 
ne spital kush eshte me i mire mashkull apo femra ???????



pyetje pa kuptim jemi ne 2010 keto gjera kan kaluar 

f apo m ska rendesi

----------


## -BATO-

> Varet.
> Ka profesione ku meshkujt jane me te afte, dhe e kunderta. Mua me pelqejne femrat se e marrin punen shume me seriozisht


Nuk ka asnjë punë ku femrat janë më të afta se meshkujt, madje dhe në ato punë që zakonisht quhen punë femrash, siç janë gatimi dhe pastrimi. Për shembull, kuzhinierët më të mirë janë meshkuj. Po kështu firmat e pastrimit ku kërkohet rendiment pune i lartë, përbëhen nga meshkuj. Gatimi dhe pastrimi janë quajtur punë femrash sepse burrat kanë punuar gjithnjë jashtë, kështu që këto punë në shtëpi i kanë bërë gratë.

E vetmja punë ku femra është më e aftë, është puna e edukatores së kopshtit. Keni parë ndonjëherë edukator kopshti burrë? Asnjëherë, sepse rritja e fëmijëve është një gjë brenda natyrës së gruas. Ajo di si të merret me ta dhe vetë natyra i ka bërë fëmijët e vegjël që të jenë më të ngjitur pas nënës. 

Sa për seriozitetin, e kuptoj se çfarë ke parasysh ti, por dihet që kush është i paaftë për të bërë diçka, e merr më seriozisht. M'u kujtua një pjesë humoristike e "Mr.Bean"-it, ajo kur shkoi tek dentisti. Pasi ia nguli shiringën pa dashje dentistit dhe ai ra në tokë, atëherë i mori ato veglat dhe filloi t'i rregullonte vetë dhëmbët. E ke parasysh fytyrën e "Mr.Bean"-it sa serioz ishte në ato çaste?




> Ska sesi mos ti marrin grate ne pune sepse krahu punetor i grave ka nje impakt te madh ne ekonomi .Eshte e paimagjinueshme sektori privat te ndermarri nje hap te tille. Ne fakt po ndodh e kunderta . Ne nje survey ketu ne angli , u pa qe grate punesoheshin me shume sepse ato paguheshin pak , e keshtu qe kompania nxirrte fitim te madh me femrat. Mirepo , a eshte kjo gje e drejte?
> A duhet pare femra si dicka me e ulet se mashkulli kur te dyja gjinite ofrojne servis te njellojte?
> Ketu po mundohemi te perqendrohemi.


Për mua duhej të ishte ashtu siç ka qenë dikur, kur punonin vetëm burrat, por le t'i marrim gjërat kështu si janë sot. Tani, për rastin anglez që thua ti, nuk është e drejtë që ato të paguhen më pak në qoftë se japin shërbim të njëjtë, po të ka shkuar ndonjëherë në mendje se pse këto gra pranojnë të punojnë me pagë më të ulët? Pranojnë se ato janë të ndërgjegjshme që meshkujt janë më të aftë në punë dhe nëse ato do të kërkojnë pagë të njëjtë, atëherë pronarët nuk i marrin në punë. Pronarët e dinë vetë se cilët janë më të aftë në punë. 




> Ndonjehere edhe diskriminimi racial eshte pozitiv. Shembull per kete kemi afriken e jugut.


A. e Jugut është një nga shembujt më të këqinj. Këto vitet e fundit një milion të bardhë janë larguar nga ky vend dhe ikja vazhdon. Çuditem sesi ti shembujt e këqinj i merr si të suksesshëm! Mbaj mend dhe një temë tjetër ku the se Brazili është një rast i suksesshëm. 




> Me te afte!! Me me shume rendiment!!
> Keto jane thjesht opinione , e opinioni svlen nqs nuk percillet me fakt.


 Faktet janë para syve dhe shihen në çdo detaj të jetës, po siç duket ti nuk i shikon dot. Njeriu duhet të mendojë me mendjen e tij dhe jo t'u besojë teorive që hidhen në qarkullim.

----------


## mia@

> Nuk ka asnjë punë ku femrat janë më të afta se meshkujt, madje dhe në ato punë që zakonisht quhen punë femrash, siç janë gatimi dhe pastrimi. Për shembull, kuzhinierët më të mirë janë meshkuj. Po kështu firmat e pastrimit ku kërkohet rendiment pune i lartë, përbëhen nga meshkuj. Gatimi dhe pastrimi janë quajtur punë femrash sepse burrat kanë punuar gjithnjë jashtë, kështu që këto punë në shtëpi i kanë bërë gratë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Faktet janë para syve dhe shihen në çdo detaj të jetës, po siç duket ti nuk i shikon dot. Njeriu duhet të mendojë me mendjen e tij dhe jo t'u besojë teorive që hidhen në qarkullim.


Faktet jane o Bato, por si shikon ti se t'i ka verbuar syte maskilizmi .
Kur kam ardh ne fillim kam bere pune nga me te ndryshme. Dhe ata qe pushoheshin per dembelizem, dhe  zenka ishin meshkujt. 
Keshtu Bato. Gatimi dhe punet e shtepise kane qene pune femrash se ju nuk e ulnit hunden per te bere pune shtepie. Ju binte vlera si ''mashkull". 'Sa per pune jashte kane punuar dhe nenat tona me turne po deshe. Puno jashte, e puno brenda, nderkjohe qe ju rrinit tuj loz domino, apo shah. Nena e shkrete s'kishte kohe te merrte fryme fale ''kontributit''tuaj te shumte.
Ju rrofshin grate meshkujve Shqiptare, se te ishte per ta familja do kishte marre tatepjeten.

----------


## -BATO-

E ke gabim, faktet nuk i shikon ti se t'i verbon sytë feminizmi.

----------


## mia@

> E ke gabim, faktet nuk i shikon ti se t'i verbon sytë feminizmi.


Ke quan feminizem ti Bato? Qe kerkoj nga burri te kontriuboje ne familje jo vetem nga ana financiare? Kaq i takon burrit te beje per familjen e tij? 
Kaq te ndihmon dhe shteti, aman. Ti jep dy leke per qerane, ushqimin ,e te tjera. Kaq pa ndjenja jeni xhanem? Shtepine hotel e keni dhe gruan sherbetore, dado per ju e femijet 24 ore?

----------


## -BATO-

Këto që po thua ti nuk kanë lidhje me temën, por ti kështu del gjithnjë nga tema sepse nuk ke forcë për të arsyetuar dhe kërkon shpëtim duke kërcyer degë më degë.

Feminizëm quaj atë që the ti se femrat janë më punëtore ndërsa meshkujt janë dembelë.

Le të kthehemi tek tema. Nëse do të ishte kështu siç thua ti, që femrat janë më punëtore, ose të barabarta me burrat në punë, atëherë pse do t'i detyronin pronarët me ligj që t'i merrnin në punë dhe t'u rritej rroga?

Nëse ato do të ishin më të afta ose të barabarta, nuk do të kërkonin ligj.

----------


## shigjeta

Jam kundra "diskriminimit pozitiv", eshte i demshem per biznesin, por gjithashtu kundra diferencimit ne pagese midis gjinive, kur kane te njejtin kualifikim dhe produktivitet.
Ajo qe mendoj qe iu ''rendon'' me shume kompanive per te punesuar femra eshte fakti qe me krijimin e familjeve, shkeputen perkohesisht kur behen me femije. Por edhe kjo nuk mund te pergjithesohet ne kohet e sotme, pasi ka shume femra qe i dedikohen teresisht karrieres.

----------


## ilia spiro

Tema eshte aktuale per vajzat  e pamartuara ku duhet te kete barazi ne page. Natyrisht kjo eshte nese nje vajze dhe nje burre japi te njejtin rezultat dhe jo te privilegjohet femra. Ky diskriminim pozitiv na kujton kohen e diktatures, ne te ashtuquajtturen "emancipim",  kur jepeshin shifra qe duhej te zinin grate ne pune dhe ndermarrje, ne shkolle, etj., gjera shume qesharake keto, sic ndodh sot ne Suedi. S`e marr vesh si mund t`i imponohet pronarit se cilin te punesoje.

Persa i perket grave, keto jane shume me te respektuara nese merren vetem me familjen dhe edukimin e femijeve dhe jo me probleme jashte saj. Ne kete menyre, burrat mund te zevendesojne keto gra, duke u rritur paga e tyre dhe puna njekohesisht, pasi do te mbulojne edhe ate pune qe bejne grate (eventualisht). Por do te jene shume te qete ne familje ku do te gjejne gjithcka gati. Kjo eshte ne dobi edhe te edukimit te femijeve, te cilin nje grua e zene ne pune nuk e arrin dot.

----------

